
Long-term stress linked to higher levels of obesity - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10701.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-articles/0217/230217-long-
ter...](http://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-articles/0217/230217-long-term-stress-
linked-to-obesity)

